# Hair=Bath?



## sweetpirate (Aug 10, 2012)

I understand some people have problems getting their cockatiel to take a bath but I have a really strange problem with mine. My bird seems to mistake my hair as something to "bath" in. He'll act the same way a teil does when he's happily bathing, just that he only does it in my hair. It's kind of cute and funny but it poses a problem cause I can't get him to actually bath in water. He won't do it in a shallow pool of water and he doesn't like the spray. I've taken him with me in the shower a few times but he just seems nervous. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea mine all seemed to be scared of the water at first but they are used to it

Tanya hated the water but i left a dish out couple of times and she went in


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow...that's interesting. I've never had a bird want to bathe in my hair before, LOL. Must be cute to see!

In regards to disliking sprays....yeah, my guys disliked the sprayer, too, for the first little while. Now I turn on the vacuum and my hen, Mindwipe, will do the bathing dance


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The hair play might be a form of leaf bathing, where birds get their bath from wet leaves in a tree. It's not common with cockatiels, who come from an arid environment where the leaves aren't going to be wet very often. It's more common with rainforest birds, who come from a place where it rains every day.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

tielfan said:


> The hair play might be a form of leaf bathing, where birds get their bath from wet leaves in a tree. It's not common with cockatiels, who come from an arid environment where the leaves aren't going to be wet very often. It's more common with rainforest birds, who come from a place where it rains every day.


If this is the case, you can try hanging wet pieces of lettuce for your tiel to rub on.


----------



## sweetpirate (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok. thanks guys for all your opinions, I will try the wet lettuce thing and I will continue to try and train him, perhaps, of getting used to the spray or leaving a dish of shallow water for him. I'll see about grabbing my friend so we can video it. It is quite cute


----------

